# Movil Nokia 5800 Mojado



## Dwine (Dic 7, 2009)

Es lo típico...el Sabado uno se pone a hablar con el móvil algo tajado... y cuando va a ir a echar el pis al baño...el movil cae en el retrete....

jeje

Bueno el tema es q le sequé...le he tenido metido en arroz.. y parece q no keda humedad .
Le he encendido..y todo va bien...pantalla tactil... sonido...bateria..memoria... lo único que no m funciona..es q no coge cobertura...! el wifi funciona correctamente!! 

En la pantalla m sale un punto rojo de vez en cuando del cuál desconozco el significado

Alguna sugererncia?? gracias


----------



## higuita (Dic 7, 2009)

amigo para el buen secado de un celular debes quitar las parrillas protectoras de radio frecuencia y limpiarlo bien y si no debes quitarle la camara y todo loque se te pueda danar y sumergirlo en alcohol isopropilico por varias horas.


----------



## nico55 (Dic 8, 2009)

Limpialo con isopropilico, sacale toda la humedad, intenta resoldar o darle con alguna pistola de calor, revisa la antena que este en buen estado, por ultimo intenta flashearlo.Saludos


----------



## Dwine (Dic 9, 2009)

No tengo la posibilidad de desarmarle...sólo puedo kitar la carcasa de ffuera la bateria y las tarjetas...  si le meto así en alcohol..irá bien?


----------



## nico55 (Dic 9, 2009)

De ese modo no vas a lograr limpiar bien la placa y sacarle la humedad, te recomiendo llevarlo al Sat.Saludos


----------



## Dwine (Dic 10, 2009)

Buenos días!!
A ver os comento.

Metí el movil en alcohol !! y lo dejé secar! y cuando le he puesto la tarjeta por fín funciona la cobertura de red!!!

Pero...ha aparecido un nuevo problema... en la pantalla...es como q se ha colado el alcohol y se ve nublada y con burbujas...
solución desarmar?? meterle aire a saco a ver si se evapora??mmm

pues eso..!! Y gracias por todo


----------



## nico55 (Dic 10, 2009)

mmm puedes intentar lo que dices de secarla, si no te va tocar cambiarla.Saludos


----------



## higuita (Dic 14, 2009)

no entiendo porque no le quitaste la pantalla es de simple logica puedes enviar imagenes; te voy a explicar 
la mayoria de las pantallas a color de los celulares tienen un acrilico por la parte de atras que refleja la luz de 2 leds si este acilico le caen gotas de agua se vera una mancha negra horrible y peor aun si es alcohol isopropilico la mancha queda permanente la unica solucion es desarmar la pantalla con mucho cuidado y cambiarle el acrilico y unas laminitas plateadas que hacen de reflectores, de otra pantalla igual pero que este partida, llevo una decada trabajando los celulares y me ha sucedido este caso muchas veces solo por limpiarlos con un cepillo mojado de alcohol y
lo he solucionado de esta forma porque hay pantallas de celulares que son costosisimas y con una mancha negra no te lo recibe el cliente pero si es para ti lo puedes trabajar asi; o de lo contrario cambiar pantalla.
saludos.


----------



## Dwine (Dic 15, 2009)

Bueno pues le he desarmado... y la mancha va por dentro de la pantalla.. vamos q la única solucion es cambiar la pantalla..lo cual no m hace nada de gracia..viendo los precios q tiene por internet.. he mirado en ipextrom.com y he encontrado esto...http://impextrom.com/tienda_producto.asp?id_tienda=1&id=999916225&grupo=11115 no sé si arriesgarme a cambiarlo e intentar ponerlo yo...


----------



## kaká_2008 (Dic 15, 2009)

y fue al pedo lo que le hiciste amigo.por reparar una cosa rompiste la otra..estos trabajos son para gente que sabe y no tanto para los inexpertos que nu siquiera saben desarmar un celu.va de onda pero es asi..
suerte!


----------



## Dwine (Dic 15, 2009)

Si lo sé que me pasa por enredar..pero m gusta enredar en las cosas desarmarlas y buscarme la vida para arreglarlas..., es una satisfacción personal la que consigo.. aunq en esta ocasión no la tengo..pero no voy a renunciar a arreglarlo.


----------



## higuita (Dic 15, 2009)

Dwine dijo:


> Si lo sé que me pasa por enredar..pero m gusta enredar en las cosas desarmarlas y buscarme la vida para arreglarlas..., es una satisfacción personal la que consigo.. aunq en esta ocasión no la tengo..pero no voy a renunciar a arreglarlo.



felicitaciones los buenos tecnicos nacen de estas cosas, animo y adelante


----------



## Dwine (Dic 17, 2009)

Me podrías decir si adquieriendo  este producto http://www.impextrom.com/tienda_producto.asp?id_tienda=1&referencia=2690S6
y llevandolo a q m lo cambien se arreglaría el problema?
es que a ver si voy a comprarlo..y no es la parte q necesito...
Gracias


----------



## higuita (Dic 25, 2009)

este procedimiento lo hago cuando me llega un equipo nuevo y no se como desarmarlo
me tome el tiempo de buscarte esto para que cambies la pantalla tu mismo pero eso si con delicadeza no es nada del otro mundo 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oL5YRu7KRME 
en cuanto lo del repuesto creo que en este caso lo que te venden es el visor y la tactil mas no el display que es lo que necesitas,  porque el display creo que vale 3 o cuatro veces mas, otra cosa la touch o tactil  no se te descompuso? porque son delicadas
en cuanto la pantalla vi muchas ofertas en mercadolibre o ebay y creo que es bastante costosa pero creo que lo amerita.
saludos,  a otra cosa donde queda cantabria?


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 25, 2009)

Llevalo y que se hagan cargo ellos de adquirir el repuesto y demás, un consejo: si tomás, no manejes, y si vas a mear, deja el celu un minuto.


----------



## Dwine (Dic 25, 2009)

Cantabria está al norte de España.

http://www.impextrom.com/tienda_producto.asp?id_tienda=1&id=999915544
 esto si es lo q*ue* necesito! 

A ver q*ue* tal se m*e* da el cambio.


----------



## higuita (Dic 26, 2009)

Dwine dijo:


> Cantabria estل al norte de Espaٌa.
> 
> http://www.impextrom.com/tienda_producto.asp?id_tienda=1&id=999915544
> esto si es lo q necesito!
> ...



exacto este es el repuesto; otra cosa revisa el resto de las otras funciones y asegurate que cuandole coloques el display no tengas mas problemas
no te olvides comentar


----------

